# Manchester fertility / first steps !!!



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all 
We are female couple have been together 6 years and have decided to try for a baby ! All vey exciting and all very new ! We are going along to manchester fertility clinic tonight for open evening and would love to hear from any one who is going through the process or like us is about to start ! Looking forward to hearing from you xx


----------



## lisajr (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Purple12,

I hope the Open Evening went well?

Me and my DP are on our second round of ivf- this one being a frozen cycle and have just received our 2nd bfp- so there's hope it works!

Are you at Care Manchester? X


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Manchester fertility clinic we have been . Where is care ? Sorry I'm not familiar with the terminology bfp? did you try IUI or go straight to Ivf ? X


----------



## lisajr (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry, I struggled with all the abbreviations. Bfp = positive pregnancy test.

We went to Manchester Care which is near Victoria Park.

We went straight to ivf, the 1st time was a fresh cycle and the 2nd was frozen but I became pregnant on both attempts, currently 4w 4day pregnant. Both cycles are using my girlfriend's eggs.

Hope this helps. X


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Lisa aw how lovely ! How come you went straight for Ivf do you mind me asking ? 
It's a lot more expensive isn't it ! Great to hear success story ! Xx


----------



## lisajr (Nov 16, 2013)

Thankyou!  We went for ivf because we used my partners eggs and I was to carry, that way we felt the baby would be part of both of us. It is quite expensive this way though, you're right. Have you made an appointment to discuss your options with the doctor's? X


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Lisa , 

I went to the open evening last week and have booked the pre treatment investigations next Wednesday ! So nervous ! Following that I think when the results come through we book an appointment the consultant to discuss options !! We are both 34 and would both like to try before 35.... Are you manchester based? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to wish you both luck! I gave birth to our DS in April after a successful cycle of IVF.


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Ah thanks sarah that's lovely news !! How did you find the whole process ? Xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi purple, good luck to you both, keep us posted as to how you get on at your consultation
dw and i are going through ivf at mo, im on day 3 of down regging, its my 4th ivf, but 1st one with dw


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It was quicker than I thought, purple. One year after my first lap and dye, I was pregnant. I had a tube removed so I needed IVF rather than IUI. It's hard going emotionally but worth every second.


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Poppy thanks I have everything crossed for you that this Ivf will be sucessful   you sound like you've been through the mill ! Xx


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow sarah amazing !!! Will you try for another ? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

We have three frosties so hopefully try a FET (frozen transfer) next summer.


----------



## lisajr (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Purple12,

I was so nervous throughout the beginning of the process, mainly because it was the unknown and didn't know what to expect. However, there was no need as all the doctors and nurses are lovely.

Yeah, we're Manchester based.

The beginning part is the time consuming element- waiting for appointments etc but once you start its so quick. 

You'll be fine! X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Purple*, good luck. We've had all our treatment up to now at MF, we're at St Mary's now though, hopefully starting again soon. I would of liked to carry on at MF but my CCG wouldn't let us use our funding there  keeping everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi jam ah thanks for the input . Fingers crossed for you at st Mary's too! It's great you got funding xx


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Purple welcome and good luck.

My DW and I have just had our first stimulated IUI (So I used injections to help the follicle grow and then an injection to release the egg once it was ready) yesterday. The whole process from referral to treatment went quite fast. We now have to wait 2 weeks (2ww) to do a test to see if our cycle has been successful. 

They decided to start with IUI after I had a HSG test to see if my tubes were patent. Hope all your pre treatment test goes well. Once they have done your tests they will have a better idea on if IUI or IVF will be your best options. 

We used Xytex a sperm bank in the USA for our donor. They were great.


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi doiejo ! Ah good luck with the two week wait I have everything crossed for you ! Where are you being treated ? I'm so nervous  when I even think about the tests ! Do you know how long it takes to get results back ? X


----------



## Purple12 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all got some bad news today . My smear came back abnormal and it's high grade so I have to go for a coloscopy.. Scared and now gutted ! Guess fertility investigations will have to wait untill it's all sorted ... Hopefully it will be ok ... Xx


----------

